# Best Writing Experience Among Cross-type



## TonyL (Jul 16, 2014)

I was hoping that you wouldn't mind sharing your opinion regarding the best writing experience among Cross-type ball point refills. 

Just so there is no misunderstanding as to what I mean by "best writing experience", I am talking about:



Low writing effort, smoothness. etc. (Think kit-provided Parker-style vs. Schmidt 9000 EZ flow.)
No or few leaks


I was hoping to get your opinion, as opposed to what sells the most.


Thank you as always.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jul 17, 2014)

I voted all the same, but the only other one I have tried is the Private Reserve. I didn't really see any difference between it and the standard kit refill. 
Actually, if I accidentally mix them up I can't tell them apart because there is no markings on either.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you (wasn't aware of Private Reserve). Seems so far like many (at least those that responded) prefer Monteverde. I am going to buy Cross and Monteverde and see which I prefer. Please keeping voting . Thank you.


----------



## Joe S. (Jul 17, 2014)

Haven't tried montverde yet, but I like Cross.


----------

